# Why do other dogs keep picking on Riley?



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Riley is now 15 months and a really lovely dog, he is playful, reasonably obedient  and loves people and other dogs, much like the majority of cockapoos on here.
Our problem is that once or twice a week he will be had a go at by another dog on a walk. I have observed him so much and cannot see that he is doing anything wrong, in human eyes that could provoke these reactions but something he is doing or not doing is causing a few dogs to take a dislike to him.
He is quite a submissive dog around other dogs and usually either rolls over or sits and allows himself to be sniffed etc, he was castrated at 8 mths as I hoped it would help the situation thinking it was mainly male dogs objecting to him but now know females do sometimes too.
Today on our walk we met another dog, unsure of breed sort of wolf like, small German shepherd looking dog, who as it saw us crouched down in a stalking position. I immediately thought 'uh oh, here we go', Riley stopped and watched the dog for a minute they then both approached each other and within seconds it had him pinned down and screeching, the owner was very apologetic and after that the dogs seemed to be fine with each other but why does this happen?
Sorry for lengthy post! Any advice greatly received.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Riley.
When other dogs go for him are they actually biting him - or just pinning him? Kiki is as you describe Riley - submissive on approach to dogs that she has not met before and occasionally a dog will pin her and she squeals and it will mouth her neck and growl up a storm... seems like some other dogs just like to bully the wimp.
That said she has never actually been bitten and once the roughing up has stopped she often then engages in a chase game with the aggressor, although she will fly to me, or the other dog's owner and hide under safe legs if the other dog persists in playing rough


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I have this with one of the cockapoos I walk! She had a bad experience with a German shep that chased her, snapping at her and she panicked and ran away. No physical harm was done but ever since EVERY single shepherd we meet we get the same reaction.
I think she is giving off a very negative vibe and the other dogs pick up on this sensing a huge weaknesss and react quite agressively to it.
Again the owners always seem quite surprised that their dog is trying to eat my poor screaming poo 
I must admit I avoid shepherds at all cost when I am out walking her because we get the same thing every time, I know her reaction is most likely provoking the reaction but it makes me mad when they try to chase and bite her and the owners say " oh he/ she is only playing"


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Thank you both.
Karen that is exactly what happens, although it happens with various breeds actually most commonly it is labs, when Riley was about 6 months a very large brown lab pinned him, growling etc and kept standing over him whenever he tried to move, I ended up screaming at the dog and its owner and eventually physically moved the dog off Riley ( which I know was stupid!) This dog was very aggressive and badly behaved and the owner couldn't catch it or call it back, I am sure that was the start.
Riley must be giving off a weak vibe which dominant dogs jump on, it is not detectable to me at all, I think he is well mannered around other dogs. Thankfully he has never been bitten but there is usually nipping and lots of teeth on show.
Riley will never change, he doesn't have a dominant bone in his body or has no desire to dominate, he just wants to play!! Which I know not all dogs like.
Appreciate both your comments, thank you


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

There is a book which you can get from Amazon either as a paperback, or for the Kindle. It's called 'On Talking Terms with Dogs - Calming Signals' , by Turid Rugaas. The book is easy reading, and describes the signals that dogs use between each other - more importantly it explains how we can emulate some of the calming signals to intervene in certain situations.

We are on a dog communication course at our local dog training/ crèche place at the moment, I wanted to go on this course to find out more after reading Turid's book. It's fascinating stuff, and very practical.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Certainly sounds as if the other dogs are picking up on something, I am wondering if a behaviourist could give you some advice as to what to do to try to change things - if he wants to play then I guess he does not see other dogs as something bad - if so my advice would be to give really high value treats whenever other dogs are around, but it sounds as if he could do with finding a very passive lab to meet up with, I wonder if you could ask around or speak to a dog trainer about it.


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks for comments and yes will have a look at book and have a chat when I go to dog training if I get chance. I have a friend with a lovely lab but even she turns very dominant. Oh this sounds like we are right wooses! Honestly we are not, I have always let Riley play with all dogs and he is very well socialised, I think it is just getting me down that this keeps happening and it feels so unfair as he really is such a gorgeous little man -not so little at 13.5kg, 18" to shoulder!!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

The dogs may also be picking up on your vibes. You also have to be projecting confidence and from your post I don't think you are. The 'uh oh here we go' comment is a dead give away. Keep walking and really be confident. You will be surprised at the result.


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks Cat53, I think I am confident, that remark was just because in that situation the other dog was crouched and stalking so very obvious it was unhappy. I always keep walking towards all dogs and did in this situation too, but you have me think so I will ensure I am not showing a lack of confidence just to eliminate that. In most situations the comes out of the blue so no time to think.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Rileypoo said:


> Thanks Cat53, I think I am confident, that remark was just because in that situation the other dog was crouched and stalking so very obvious it was unhappy. I always keep walking towards all dogs and did in this situation too, but you have me think so I will ensure I am not showing a lack of confidence just to eliminate that. In most situations the comes out of the blue so no time to think.


Hi - Dudley does the crouch and also stalking low walk towards other dogs - it is just part of his play routine as he will then bounce over to them - in fact I believe it may even be his way of letting them know he isn't a threat - not sure if that is right. There is a big lab we see most weekday mornings, he is quite gentle but heavy and will always put Dudley in his place after a few minutes and has Dudley on his back, pinning him down. Dudley just carries on leaping around him when he gets out - I always know he will get rolled over and filthy when we see them which is the only reason I think 'oh no, here we go'! So try not to worry too much, I know its hard if you think your dog is not happy.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Cat 53 said:


> The dogs may also be picking up on your vibes. You also have to be projecting confidence and from your post I don't think you are. The 'uh oh here we go' comment is a dead give away. Keep walking and really be confident. You will be surprised at the result.



Believe me I have done this, it makes no difference. I am not a worrier when it comes to walking dogs but it carries on happening. I think you have to see it to believe it. The shepherds we meet never go for any of the other dogs I walk at the same time, it's always Lola so they are definatly picking up on her weakness, no one else's.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady was attacked by a begal...and occasionally screams when a big dog tries to sniff her...we are working on it... I just explain to people that she is scared....some dogs get excited by it...others back off

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake has actually been on the other end of things lately. He is turning into a bit of a mean bully. Some dogs he is ok with, but others he sees and just goes crazy barking, growling and lunging at them. I am starting to think he might bite them if he could.  
He has also decided he will attack anyone wearing a hood and kids that look teenaged. I am getting sad and frustrated. 
We are going to take him to dog training aimed for teenaged dogs starting the end of January. ray: please let it work.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Classes are great...and lots of work with him...don't let him get away with it...and keep him on lead if you are really worried he will bite...I am sure you will do what you can

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Around here we cannot take him off lead unless we travel to a dog park. Strangely he does better off lead than on. I have never once seen him act that way at the dog park and there are all kinds and sizes of dogs running around. 
Because he is so cute, people always want to come up to him when I am out walking him, but I am now forced to ask them not to because i don't know how he will react.  
I hate that. 80% of the time he is really good. 
I know it is me that needs the training.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is what most training is....train us what to do....we can't go off lead unless we travel to a park either. Let us know how you get on with the classes...I am sure it will be great for the both of you.

Sent from my A100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## helenboden (Nov 1, 2011)

*Barney is getting the same problem*

I have just read your thread with interest. Barney is 11 months old now and we are having the same problem. Barney loves every dog out there no matter what size or breed but hasnt learnt any manners and just bounces up to EVERY dog without knowing if they want to play. The majority are fine but he seems to be disliked by alot of the smaller ones ie jack russells, terriers ect x They get close and just snap and bark at him. Barney just jumps back, rolls on his back and they I walk on distracting him. Barney is nearly always off lead so I struggle to get him back to me straight away when they snap but I feel really resentful that I have to start putting him on a lead because of other peoples dogs !!! So far it doesnt seem to have scared him at all but yesterday I dropped my husband off with Barney at the local woods. As soon as they had got out of the car a staffie came round th corner , off lead, with a young lad. The dog came straight over to Barney and just went for him growling and with its jaws clamped round Barneys neck who had gone straight down on his back. My husband just freaked out (natural reaction I suppose mixed with panic) and just screamed at the dog and tried pulling the staffie off Barney. The guy came over and pulled the dog off and said " dont worry if he has bitten him I have insurance !!!!! ) As much as I was shaking I managed to check a shaking Barney for injuries and then kept an upbeat voice and threw his ball the other way to distract him and not make a fuss. After dragging my husband away , who was now growling at the lad 10 times worse than the staffie had !!!, we went on our way but I was really shaky and a bit teary to be honest x I can only think some breeds are jealous of our beautiful fluffy bears xx
Its hard to know what to do for best isnt it xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear,maybe Jake is a little nervous so is trying to keep others at bay? hope the training works well for you, and Helen - what a horrible experience, this is my big worry as Dudley always has to go up to every other dog he see's to say hello and hopefully have a play. I usually keep him on a lead for a while when we are not in the local park, but then of course I do let him off when we meet friendly dogs and if another comes around the corner Dudley will leave the other dogs and run over. Sounds as if you did all you could at the time. Glad Barney was ok. Dudley is getting a little better at listening to other dogs warnings and not jumping on them quite as much as he did, but some he definitely see's as a challenge and keeps trying to get them to play. Some little snappy ones he plays a game of chicken with, running up to them and usually pushing his bum towards them then running out of reach when they snap! I'll usually put him back on the lead for a while then.


----------



## helenboden (Nov 1, 2011)

Dawn it was horrible x Just in with Barney now and he is fine and has obviously not been scared (and still not learnt ) as he is just the same this morning and playing with anyone who will have him ha ha xx A little tiny Jack Russell came running over and I must admit my stomach tightened but he was fine x It makes you so nervous of other dogs though. I could have more control if Barney was on the lead but he is so good off lead and listens to all my commands but I love him having the freedom and feel niggled that I should have to put him on the lead as it should be the snappers.On a different note I have tried and tried and tried to put some photos on but whatever I do it just wont work. I have opened a photobucket account like you said and put the photos on there but I dont know how I get them onto a post !!! I spend and hour trying and give up completely x I love the photo posts but can never join in x HELP XXXX


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Not sure if I have the answers but the behaviourist I used was amazing and gave me lots of hints and tips.
Dogs on leads feel threatened and unable to escape from a situation and so can become aggressive/ frustrated - he advised me to let them off lead if the other dog is off lead [I believe this is when your dog shows aggression when on lead!]
When Clyde is cowering and giving the signals of "enough - leave me alone now", Treacle will push between the aggressor and Clyde and give the aggressor a telling off - fabulous to see her do this as she knows just when to do it - the other dog backs off instantly - I was told to mimic this behaviour by using my body to come between the dogs! Never go for the collar as this could result in you being badly bitten by accident - gently knee the dogs apart and take your dog away from the situation.

I feel for them as they are such friendly characters and love most dogs - must say that Treacle will always growl and glare at a German Shepherd no matter how friendly it is!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

my first thought was, oh get Riley neutered as he is gaining unwanted attention, however after reading he is already neutered, my next thought is that these other dogs are sensing something with Riley and it is gaininbg this unwanted reaction. As you have witness this now a few times, you know what to look out for or what to avoid, and I would do just that, avoid these situations and let Riley enjoy fun canine times with dogs you know and trust. It is horrible, I know but some dogs will sense things that we will never see as humans and owners. Sending you a hug, as I appreciate this is horrible to witness. xxx


----------



## Rileypoo (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks JoJo, appreciate your comments. Yes I thought neutering might help as he would smell less male but as girls have a go sometimes too it obviously wasn't that. To put it in perspective we meet a lot of dogs off lead on our walks and this doesn't happen with the majority of them but probably once a week he is properly 'told off'!! We are past the stage where he was running up to every dog in an annoying way, I think he approaches calmly and submissively, tail up and wagging so perhaps it's just bad luck. It happens when hubby walks him too so not a confidence thing on our part I don't feel. 
Thankfully Riley seems to take it in his stride and hasn't been out off playing and meeting other dogs at all so I think I will take a leaf out of his book!! 
Thanks for all the comments x


----------

